# CT Scan - One Question



## 22765 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,I am 33, Male.I just had a Abdominal/Pelvis CT scan a few hours ago and have a question.My Doctor had ordered a CT Scan with Oral Contrast.(did not mention anything about IV contrast)But the Radiology center that I visited gave me both Oral and IV contrast. I was asked the usual questions before the test - whether I am allergic to iodine/shellfish or if I have diabetes etc...to all I had answered NO.I didn't think much of it until a friend called some time ago (he is a medical student). He says I should have refused the IV contrast as iodine can damage the kidneys and the IV contrast is not recommended unless absolutely necessary.Now I am worried. Can somebody who has knowledge of all this tell me if I should be concerned.Thanks.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

The usual (in the US at least) oral contrast, Gastrografin, the one that they put in juice or coke - is also iodine based. The oral contrast is used for the stomach and intestine - the IV contrast for the other parts. Kidney, veins, liver etc.To be really safe - some hospitals check creatinine levels before doing any CT scan. But, unless your kidney function was in question to start with - the iodine/shell fish questions are standard practice. I think the greatest danger is having a really bad reaction to the iodine - but this would happen while you were in the CT-Scan area and every hospital is prepared to deal with that. That said - anyone with kidney damage would do well to avoid iodine based contrast material.Bottom line, don't worry razz! You'll be fineHugsPeggy


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I wouldnt worry about it. IMO the worst things that could happen would already have happened during the scan. I had an abdominal/pelvic ct scan a few yrs ago. I wasnt aware of any oral contrast but I was given some IV.I think the iv contrast is given pretty often without problems,now or down the road. Also the contrast outlines structures in the scan much better than w/out. I've had it w/MRI's too.If you are in pretty good health I wouldnt worry. Dont talk to your friend about tests/health issues. He/she isnt a Dr yet and probably knows more than the average person but also probably just enough to be confusing, he/she probably doesnt have your specific health records/issues.


----------

